# First Annual Monocacy Cigar Lodge Golf Herf! (MD)



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

In an effort promote the Monocacy Cigar Lodge in Frederick, MD (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142843), I am pleased to announce the first MCL Herf/Golf Tournament! It will be held on Saturday, May 31st at the Rattlewood Golf Course outside Mt. Airy, MD (http://www.montgomerycountygolf.com/RW_home.html). We have tee times for 8 groups (32 players) at $90 per person. This covers the greens fee, cart, range balls, and a very nice barbecue buffet catered by the award winning Damon's Restaurant. :dr The first group tees off at 9AM. The buffet will include:
BBQ chicken
Southern pork BBQ with roll
Beef brisket with BBQ sauce and roll
Cole slaw
Baked beans
Garlic mashed potatoes

Depending on how things go with sponsors and other generous benefactors, each player will receive a gift bag with cigars to smoke during the tournament, and whatever other golf/cigar goodies we can come up with. Also, door prizes will be given out during the devouring of the buffet. To keep things moving and fun for all the players regardless of skill level, the tournament will be a "best ball" or "Captain's Choice" competition. There will be a prize for the "closest to the pin" and "longest drive" contest winners. The players on the three teams with the lowest scores (1st, 2nd, and 3rd places) will win an as yet undetermined prize.

This promises to be a great time, and we hope it will become an annual tradition for many years to come. You can tell your grandchildren, "I played in the first one!" Please PM me for more information or to reserve your slot. Don't wait too long 'cause they're gonna go fast!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

The first of what I'm sure will be many bumps!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

For today's bump, I am including the link for the Monocacy Cigar Lodge's website (http://www.themonocacy-cigarlodge.org), and to give you some idea of where we are heading with this thing, the Metropolitan Society's website (http://www.metrocigar.com). CALLING ALL DC AREA GOLFING STOGIE HOUNDS!!! You don't want to miss this event!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Today's bump is a request to all the good folks at Club Stogie for help. Since the CS Gorillas are the most generous primates on the planet (I’ve attended churches that weren’t so giving), I thought it would be OK to at least ask. We are seeking sponsors and generous benefactors to help us in putting on this golf herf. To be sure we are on a shoestring budget, but we want to make the tournament as exciting and fun as possible. We would like to give each player a gift bag with 2-3 stogies, and maybe some balls, a cigar cutter, golf tees, ball markers, whatever. Also, there will be door prizes and contest prizes (closest-to-the-pin, longest drive, and 3 lowest team scores).

If you work for, or own a business that would like to sponsor a hole, we will put your company name and contact info on all our promotional materials and Internet postings. We will also put up a sign on the tee to display your business name, description, and contact info. Also, I am asking any gorillas that wish to do so, to donate any cigar of golf stuff, or even something that would make a good gag gift that we can use for the prizes.

What new or like-new golf/stogie stuff do you have lying around that you never use?
Ashtrays, lighters, cigar cutters
Golf balls (new please), tees, ball markers, putters, clubs, pull carts
Shirts, T-shirts, jackets, hats (new please)
Humidors, humidifiers, hygrometers, cigar holders or travel cases
How about that blow-up sex doll you got at your bachelor party (un-used PLEASE!)
And of course stogies, stogies, stogies!!!

Anything would be greatly appreciated. Please remember that the Monocacy Cigar Lodge is a not-for-profit LLC organization. No one makes any money from this tournament or the operation of the club. We’re just a bunch of stogies lovers who want to get together once in a while and enjoy a good smoke and some good company, without the tobacco nazis getting in our faces. Unfortunately, donations are not tax deductible.

Please PM me if you have any questions, or if you would like to play, become a sponsor, or donate.

Many thanks!
The Monocacy Cigar Lodge


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll check my calendar, but I believe I should be able to play.
FYI Old Virginia Tobacco has their annual golf tournament that coming Week of June 4th in Quantico.
How were you able to get the course to agree to a tournament on a Saturday? Definitely a higher price to be paid doing it that way. Most places prefer tournaments during the week.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> I'll check my calendar, but I believe I should be able to play.
> FYI Old Virginia Tobacco has their annual golf tournament that coming Week of June 4th in Quantico.
> How were you able to get the course to agree to a tournament on a Saturday? Definitely a higher price to be paid doing it that way. Most places prefer tournaments during the week.


It would be great to have you play! I have sent you a PM with my addy and contact info.

To answer your question, as a municipal course they are a bit more forgiving about costs and time (the profit motive isn't so urgent). Since this is an "outing", all they do is give us a block of tee times in advance, but we had to sign a contract and are obligated to pay for them whether we use them or not. I hope all you gorillas will support our tournamnet and play, donate, or become a sponsor! :tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

May 31st is tough date for me, because my family will be moving that week and I'm going down to Ocean City the 1st of June. What would be the latest I could sign up? It would potentially be me, and probably my dad.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> May 31st is tough date for me, because my family will be moving that week and I'm going down to Ocean City the 1st of June. What would be the latest I could sign up? It would potentially be me, and probably my dad.


It really depends on how fast the slots sell out. If they do sell out before you know if you can make it, I am going to have a waiting list because there is ALWAYS someone whose plans change and can't make it. I'll be listing how many slots are left on this thread, so keep an eye on it so you know how to plan. I hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Today's bump is a huge "Thank you!!!" to chippewastud79 (Adam) for his extremely generous offer of 8 dozen Nike golf balls! I hoped people would donate a few 'gars, or an ashtray or cigar case they never used, but this is over the top and very much appreciated. Many thanks Adam for your generosity! :tu It will help make our tournament a more exciting event for everyone.

Please hit Adam with an RG bump, and as I always say, "Bomb early, bomb often!" Rain some destruction down on the guy! 

Please remember: DONATIONS ARE NOT TAX DEDUCTIBLE because the MCL is not a charitable organization.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

How many people are signed up for this?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> How many people are signed up for this?


 I have had 4-5 people say they are going to participate, but I haven't received any payments yet to hold their slot. So at the moment, none. I remain hopeful however that there are 32 stogie smokin' duffers in the DC area that want to have a great day of cigars, golf, food, and prizes! If you can find a better event for $90, please send me a PM!!!:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Today's bump is to thank Dave at www.southsidecigar.com for the donation of 36 cigar holders/clips. It holds your stogie and clamps to the window rail on a golf cart. http://www.southsidecigar.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/27/products_id/33.

His price is less than half what I paid a year ago at www.neptunecigars.com (I hope they're not a CS sponsor!). Dave is a member of www.cigarpass.com, but I figure we're all Brothers/Sisters Of The Leaf. He has a modest offering of stogie stuff on his website (no cigars), but to me his prices look LOW! Check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bumpy McBumpalot.

I wish I had something clever to say but it's been a hell of a week and I'm beat. Maybe tomorrow. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Today's bump is an FYI for all you golf nuts. I did some web surfing to see it there are any golf discussion forums out there like CS (I'm still an internet dork), and there are many. I found one that has over 49K registered members (CS has 8K). It's www.golfwrx.com I'm just starting to look into it but you may find it interesting.

We still have tee times available, so sign up today!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I got some great stuff for the tournament yesterday! Check out this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153994

Some of the guys from cigarpass.com and socialcigar.com are talkin' trash that they can kick clubstogie.com's butt on the golf course (not really, but I'm trying to start a rivalry!). It might be fun to get a contest going between the MCL guys, Club Stogie, and some of the other forums. Can Club Stogie defend its honor? Will it field a team that will make primates everywhere proud?:mn


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Like some of you, I am also a member of cigarpass.com, and one of the guys there has offered to sponsor a team for Cigar Pass to attend The Monocacy Cigar Lodge Herf & Golf Tournament!

All you have to do is sign up on the link below, and then show up at the tournament. You must have been a member of Cigar Pass since at least April 17th when I initially posted the tournament on CP. The sponsor made that requirement so he is paying for "real" CP members and not people who join just to get the freebies.

Check it out at:
http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/inde...howtopic=44580

I ask again, is Club Stogie going to step up and field a team to defend its honor?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

One of the guys on cigapass.com has generously offered to sponsor a team for CP (he's going to pony-up for 4 slots!)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154874

He works at the White House (yes, THE White House!) and is the president of the White House Golf Club. He also donated some great stuff to give away at the tournament. So again my question is: Is Club Stogie going to step up and git 'er done and pound these guys from Cigar Pass?

White House Golf Club goodies!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

BUMP! Cigar Pass has filled out their team, and Social Cigar is looking to do the same. Slots are still open, but don't delay! This thing's going to be a blast!:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bump! A few slots are still open, but don't delay! Sign up today!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bump Along Cassidy! Only a few more days until the tournament. Get your slot now!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

We still have slots open for two more teams (8 players)! Individuals are welcome of course, but it would be great to see some of the Club Stogie guys step up and field a team or two!!!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tomorrow is the day, and we still have 4 slots open. The gifts and prizes for the tournament are still rolling in, but you gotta be there! PM me if you would like to play, or just show up at the course before 9AM with $90 (cash only please). I'll be easy to spot. I'll be the ugly fat old white guy smoking a stogie!:ss


----------

